# Tumor



## Shep (Sep 21, 2007)

So I got news from our vet that our dog has a benign tumor (thankfully) so he said that it usually takes around 3 months for it to heal up by itself. Has anyone had any experience with this in the past with their dogs, and how fast did it heal up? Also we're debating on whether or not to just have the vet do a surgery and remove it right now, but I don't really want to pay the $400 if I don't have to. Also the pic below you'll notice that there is a hole in the tumor so I don't know if that is just part of the tumor healing or if it's starting to get infected or what.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I would look at some other vets... I know small town vets don't charge that much! Looks to me like a 100 dollar jobber!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

That looks like an anus to me. -)O(-


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd be shocked if it really is a tumor. I don't know of many tumors in the human realm that just go away on their own. I'd at least get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Theekillerbee said:


> I'd be shocked if it really is a tumor. I don't know of many tumors in the human realm that just go away on their own. I'd at least get a 2nd opinion.


Its good that it is a bening tumor but I also have never heard of any bening tumor just going away. Usually you can just leave it alone if its under the skin but since its outside like that I would get a second opinion.



proutdoors said:


> That looks like an anus to me. -)O(-


 +1 Im thinking wth is that? Is it a cyst by chance?


----------



## Shep (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah I thought it was a bit strange myself that a tumor would just go away. Well we took him in again yesterday to have it looked at because it didn't look right, and apparently it is infected and so he has to take an antibiotic to treat that. So I think we are going to get a 2nd opinion to see what is really going on.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Shep said:


> Yeah I thought it was a bit strange myself that a tumor would just go away. Well we took him in again yesterday to have it looked at because it didn't look right, and apparently it is infected and so he has to take an antibiotic to treat that. So I think we are going to get a 2nd opinion to see what is really going on.


good Idea on the 2nd opinion. I was thinking the same on the tumor . A tumor just don't go away. I lost my first dog when i was a kid from a tumor it just kept getting bigger and bigger. good luck.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Just a guess here but that really looks like an infected foxtail wound.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I can't even tell what part of the dog I'm looking at.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The hole in it made me immediately think "abscess". If you want to throw up, you should go on youtube and do a search for abscesses. NASTY!!!


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Just a guess here but that really looks like an infected foxtail wound.


I agree with this accessment.


----------

